# el símbolo @



## SADACA

Viendo el thread sobre como decimos WWW. me surgió esta curiosidad, confieso que no busqué antecedentes antes de abrir este.

Aqui decimos:

@ = Arroba... ¿Es así en todas partes?


----------



## Rosa Fernandez

En España también decimos "arroba"


----------



## Soy Yo

"Arroba" es el único término que he oído...  La primera persona que me lo dijo era colombiana.


----------



## lazarus1907

Es el que está registrado en el diccionario


----------



## SADACA

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Es el que está registrado en el diccionario


 
Gracias, eso lo sabría con simplemente consultar el diccionario, esa no era mi pregunta sino como lo usan en otros paises


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

@ es una medida de peso, ahora se utiliza en relación a la computación/IT


----------



## alvarezp

P1: Su uso original era "a" para especificar razones en las medidas (5 arrobas, 5 piezas, 5 lo-que-sea @ 6 pesos cada una = 30 pesos).

P2: En inglés, este uso de "a" se dice "at".

P3: En español, "at" también significa "en".

P4: La (@) separa en computación la cuenta del usuario del lugar donde se hospeda dicha cuenta, es decir: "está EN hotmail.com".

P5: La arroba se puede leer como "en": "micuenta EN wordreference.com".

Pienso que al leer "arroba" se está leyendo o dictando el signo. Al leer "en", se está diciendo la ubicación, o mi dirección. He escuchado ambos, aunque mucho más --aunque no me guste--, "arroba".


----------



## salvador_1_99

El símbolo arroba en méxico el mayor uso que se le da es en los correos electrónicos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

También se usa como "a" en expresiones como "@3,4GHz ("a 3,4 gigahercios"), pero porque en inglés sigue siendo "at" ahí.


----------



## SADACA

alvarezp said:
			
		

> P1: Su uso original era "a" para especificar razones en las medidas (5 arrobas, 5 piezas, 5 lo-que-sea @ 6 pesos cada una = 30 pesos).
> 
> P2: En inglés, este uso de "a" se dice "at".
> 
> P3: En español, "at" también significa "en".
> 
> P4: La (@) separa en computación la cuenta del usuario del lugar donde se hospeda dicha cuenta, es decir: "está EN hotmail.com".
> 
> P5: La arroba se puede leer como "en": "micuenta EN wordreference.com".
> 
> Pienso que al leer "arroba" se está leyendo o dictando el signo. Al leer "en", se está diciendo la ubicación, o mi dirección. He escuchado ambos, aunque mucho más --aunque no me guste--, "arroba".


 
Excelente explicación!! Gracias!


----------



## Arrobayaju

Me parece muy buena la respuesta de Alvarezp, pero en la misma línea de la pregunta original, quisiera saber si, por ejemplo cuando te dicen "¿cuál es tu dirección de correo electrónico?", en español es universal responder a esta pregunta empleando la palabra "arroba" para el símbolo @.

Gracias.


----------



## Soy Yo

Así lo he oído yo siempre....

johndoe*ARROBA*coldmail*PUNTO*com


----------



## los_setenta

Hola:

Perdonadme por hacer esta pregunta, seguro ya la habéis visto muchas veces antes, pero en este momento no tengo suerte con mi busqueda.

¿Como se denomina el "@"?

Mucahs gracias, 

M.


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

En castelano es una *arroba*.

Saludos.


----------



## los_setenta

Muchas gracias.

M.


----------



## Jellby

La arroba es una medida tradicional de peso y de volumen, que se sigue usando en algunos casos. Se suele abreviar como @, así que, por extensión, también se llamana "arroba" al signo @.

Coloquialmente también hay quien le dice "algarroba" o "ensaimada".


----------



## Janis Joplin

No tenía idea que se llamaba "ensaimada".  De hecho la primera vez que ví este término fue en el hilo del *Pelo a lo Anasagasti.*
Ahora me queda muy claro porque ahí le llamaron ensaimado*.*


----------



## chics

Janis Joplin said:


> No tenía idea que se llamaba "ensaimada". De hecho la primera vez que ví este término fue en el hilo del *Pelo a lo Anasagasti.*
> Ahora me queda muy claro porque ahí le llamaron ensaimado*.*


 
Una ensaimada es una pasta. Las hay de tamaño familiar, en las que cada uno se corta un pedazo de espiral, pero las típicas de desayuno -como alternativa al croissant- son individuales, de un palmo de diámetro.

Supongo que si alguien llama ensaimada a la arroba o a cierto peinado es en honor a este dulce.


----------



## los_setenta

chics said:


> Una ensaimada es una pasta. Las hay de tamaño familiar, en las que cada uno se corta un pedazo de espiral, pero las típicas de desayuno -como alternativa al croissant- son individuales, de un palmo de diámetro.
> 
> Supongo que si alguien llama ensaimada a la arroba o a cierto peinado es en honor a este dulce.


 
 
Gracias.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola, creo que se deberia aclarar que el signo @ tiene un solo significado y que el empleo de esa palabra arroba, puede tener varias acepciones dependiendo de donde uno venga, pues en el sur de España, es un signo usado para:
Internet, correos electronicos
Medida de peso, por ejemplo, los borregos
Medida de volumen, por ejemplo, el vino o el aceite

Espero sirva para aclarar. 
El resto de acepciones que comentais no las habia oido nunca, pero imagino que seran totalmente ciertas.

Por cierto, no es el, es *la*


----------



## los_setenta

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Por cierto, no es el, es *la*


 

¿Y eso? El signo @... el @... ¿no?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Se denomina "*la* arroba"


----------



## los_setenta

Si.

Gracias, M.


----------



## Jellby

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Por cierto, no es el, es *la*



Pero eso sólo lo puedes saber una vez que sabes cómo se llama. Los_setenta preguntaba precisamente eso, así que es perfectamente legítimo decir "el @" o "la @".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Estás seguro? Yo no lo estoy tanto, pero si lo dices, tendré que tenerlo en cuenta. Lógicamente todo signo es masculino por ser *el* signo, pero al ser el signo de *la* arroba, ... deja un poco claro que es *la.*

Espero sirva para aclarar, o quizás sembrar más duda.


----------



## xOoeL

Signo = carácter, símbolo, figura, grafía, representación, letra...

@ es masculino si es un signo, pero "signo" tiene muchos sinónimos (algunos de género femenino). Vete tú a saber la palabra que tenía en mente los_setenta.

Edito: Ya veo que estaba pensando en "signo".  Lo que yo quería decir es que Jellby tiene razón: que si no sabes lo que es, no puedes decidirte entre "el" y "la".


----------



## los_setenta

xOoeL said:


> Signo = carácter, símbolo, figura, grafía, representación, letra...
> 
> @ es masculino si es un signo, pero "signo" tiene muchos sinónimos (algunos de género femenino) Vete tú a saber la palabra que tenía en mente los_setenta.


 

 

No importa...

Gracias.

M.


----------



## Jellby

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Estás seguro? Yo no lo estoy tanto, pero si lo dices, tendré que tenerlo en cuenta. Lógicamente todo signo es masculino por ser *el* signo, pero al ser el signo de *la* arroba, ... deja un poco claro que es *la.*
> 
> Espero sirva para aclarar, o quizás sembrar más duda.



Si lo que quieres decir es "la arroba", entonces sí es "la @". Pero si no sabes cómo se llama, puedes decir tanto "el (signo/símbolo/carácter) @" como "la (letra/cosa/figura) @".

¿Cómo dirías, "el ¬" o "la ¬"? Mientras no sepamos qué nombre ponerle, los dos valen, pero si sabemos que es "signo de negación" (por ejemplo), entonces tendremos que decir "el".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Estamos de acuerdo, pero logicamente debemos indicar anteriormente 
*el signo (de)* ... 

Ciertamente es algo "dudoso" pero no deja de ser cierto dada la duda.
Un saludito a todos


----------



## los_setenta

Jellby said:


> Si lo que quieres decir es "la arroba", entonces sí es "la @". Pero si no sabes cómo se llama, puedes decir tanto "el (signo/símbolo/carácter) @" como "la (letra/cosa/figura) @".
> 
> ¿Cómo dirías, "el ¬" o "la ¬"? Mientras no sepamos qué nombre ponerle, los dos valen, pero si sabemos que es "signo de negación" (por ejemplo), entonces tendremos que decir "el".


 

Por favor, recibe mis calurosos saludos, Jellby, eres maravilloso, siempre aprendo algo de tus mensajes.

Un abrazo, Mara



JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Estamos de acuerdo, pero logicamente debemos indicar anteriormente
> *el signo (de)* ...
> 
> Ciertamente es algo "dudoso" pero no deja de ser cierto dada la duda.
> Un saludito a todos


 

Querido JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ, mira, si no te importa, me gustaría mencionar un citado de alguna forera en este sitio:


"Me gustan mis errores, no podrá renunciar a la deliciosa libertad de equivocarme."Gracias por tu aclaración y por tu comprensión.Saludos, Mara


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Muy bonito, pero yo soy el primero que cometo errores y ademas de aceptar los mios acepto los de los demas, y en mi comentario 
Ciertamente es algo "dudoso" pero no deja de ser cierto dada la duda, queria decir que ninguno sabes la realidad, pues solo la imaginamos.

Este foro no esta para estar o no departe de nadie, sino para ayudar, espero poder seguir ayudando, aunque me equivoque.


----------



## los_setenta

Eso digo yo.


Muchas gracias de nuevo, que estoy aquí para aprender y no sé que haría sin vosotros.

M.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Bravoooo!!!
que bien Mara!
ya se solucionó, quedamos entonces en que es
@ = La Arroba

saludos


----------



## stella2002

Hola,

como se dice "@" en espanol?Tengo que decirlo al telefono.

Gracias,
Stella


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se pronuncia "arroba".


----------



## stella2002

Muchas gracias!


----------



## estella ba

Hola a todos:
¿Cómo se llama este símbolo @ en español?


----------



## _ivann_

Se llama "arroba"


----------



## v2379

Efectivamente el símbolo es arroba.
Ampliando lo mencionado por Jellby, el nombre de arroba viene del árabe arrub y es una unida de masa (entre 11,50 kg y 12,5 kg, dependiendo el lugar donde se utilizara en España, o 15 kg si se utilizaba en América) y de volumen 16,13 litros. Al parecer en este último caso se sigue utilizando. Como unidad de masa desapareció en 1849 cuando se adoptó el sistema métrico decimal.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 
 
¿Cómo se lee @ en una dirección de correo electrónico ?
 
También  
Hola, 

¿Cómo se lee @ en una dirección de correo electrónico ?

También     de arriba  ?

Saludos


Hiro Sasaki

Saludos
 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## greenie

@ = arroba


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

greenie said:


> @ = arroba


 
Gracias

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pinairun

Hola Hiro:
De arriba, no: es ARROBA

*Arroba*:
Unidad tradicional de medida de capacidad y de masa, cuyo símbolo (@) se ha popularizado en los últimos tiempos por ser el que aparece en las direcciones de correo electrónico.

Saludos


----------



## miguel64086

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​Hola,

Cómo se le llama al símbolo de las direcciones de correo electrónico en tu lugar de procedencia?

De donde yo vengo, a zona central de Chile, se le llama "arroba".


Este tema ha sido inspirado por el hilo acerca del símbolo #
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1510457


----------



## zuzkita

En España también.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

"Arroba", también por acá.

Saludos.


----------



## Deidelia.

En México, también 'arroba'.


D


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile, “arroba”.
Pero cada vez es más común que los perseguidores del sexismo en el lenguaje lo utilicen como una especie de “vocal bisexual”, por ejemplo: forer@s, querid@s, tod@s... Etc.
Lo que no me queda claro es si en ese caso debería llamarse “arroba” o “arrobo”

Saludos.
_


----------



## Jellby

Su nombre canónico es "arroba", porque se usaba antes del correo electrónico como abreviatura para la arroba como unidad de medida.

De manera informal, coloquial, cómica, etc. también se le llama "algarroba", "ensaimada", "garabato"...


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> En Chile, “arroba”.
> Pero cada vez es más común que los perseguidores del sexismo en el lenguaje lo utilicen como una especie de “vocal bisexual”, por ejemplo: forer@s, querid@s, tod@s... Etc.
> Lo que no me queda claro es si en ese caso debería llamarse “arroba” o “arrobo”
> 
> Saludos.
> _





> *2.2.* Para evitar las engorrosas repeticiones a que da lugar la reciente e innecesaria costumbre de hacer siempre explícita la alusión a los dos sexos (_los niños y las niñas, los ciudadanos y ciudadanas,_ etc.)  ha comenzado a usarse en carteles y circulares e*l símbolo de la arroba* (@) como recurso gráfico para integrar en una sola palabra las formas masculina y femenina del sustantivo, ya que este signo parece incluir en su trazo las vocales _a_ y _o:_ _l_@_s niñ_@_s._ Debe tenerse en cuenta que la arroba no es un signo lingüístico y, por ello, su uso en estos casos *es inadmisible desde el punto de vista normativo*; a esto se añade la imposibilidad de aplicar esta fórmula integradora en muchos casos sin dar lugar a graves inconsistencias, como ocurre en _Día del niñ_@_, _donde la contracción_ del _solo es válida para el masculino _niño._



Me parece que, increíblemente,  hay mucha gente que hace caso omiso del punto de vista normativo...

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Parece que es arroba, no más. Al menos, el Santo DRAE lo avala:


> 5. f. Inform. Símbolo (@) usado en las direcciones de correo electrónico


 
Aquí hay una explicación de su origen, pero no sé si es fidedigna (y me gustaría saberlo...).

Sin embargo, lo que me preocupa es lo que dice *Vampiro*: que


> lo utilicen como una especie de “vocal bisexual”


En cualquier momento la Santa RAE decreta que es una letra más...

EDITO. Ojalá los honorables académicos no cambien de parecer, pero ¡les tengo tan poca fe!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Como ya se ha dicho, el signo en cuestión se conoce como 'arroba' y se usa en las direcciones de correo electrónico.
Yo lo he visto usado en recetas magistrales, tras dos o más componentes  para indicar una misma cantidad 'de cada uno'; se leía ana o anna. Ignoro si se sigue usando.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> Aquí hay una explicación de *su origen*, pero no sé si es fidedigna (y *me gustaría saberlo*...).


¿Y...? ¿Nadie...?


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> ¿Y...? ¿Nadie...?



Calambur, lo de las medidas antiguas queda fuera de mi alcance, pero en España la arroba tiene un peso diferente dependiendo de en qué región se encuentre uno. Creo que ya no se usa esta medida, sobre todo desde nuestra incorporación a la CE.

Y, que fue al Sr. Tomlinson (Ray) a quien se le ocurrió utilizarla para el correo electrónico parece ser cierto.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *Pinairun. *Lo de las medidas antiguas lo tengo claro. Pero lo que me gustaría saber es si es cierta la explicación que aparece en el comienzo del enlace que puse, y que dice:



> *En la edad media estaba muy de moda ligar las letras contiguas de la misma palabra. Las letras 'a' y 'd' solían representarse con sus partes principales solapadas y el rabito inferior derecho de la "a" terminaba levantándose verticalmente, para recordar también a la letra "d". Con el tiempo, este último rasgo vertical fue volcándose hacia la izquierda, de forma similar a lo que sería el número 6 visto en un espejo. Luego, el rasgo final fue tumbándose sobre la parte central del carácter, para terminar casi rodeándola y envolviéndola en una especie de "látigo espiral".*


 
Vale decir que lo que pregunto es _cómo, dónde, cuándo, por qué..._ comenzó a dibujarse así *@*.

Perdonen si mi pregunta inicial no fue clara.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur, es cierto que en la Edad Media e incluso posteriormente, había la costumbre de ligar letras contiguas y formar un solo signo. Ese es el origen de & (en origen 'et') y de la ñ española (en origen 'nn') y parece que era para ahorrar esfuerzo al escribir o caracteres al componer para imprimir.
Y también parece que efectivamente @ procede de la fusión de 'ad'. Y debo rectificar lo que dije en un post anterior; en las fórmulas magistrales, los médicos ponían los componentes que entraban en la misma cantidad, y luego esa cantidad  seguida de @ o ad, es decir  'de cada uno'.  
Lo que no sé es si la respuesta es clara.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Pues por lo poco que he visto buscando por este mundo virtual...
Sólo con ánimo de ofuscar un poco más esto. Arroba puede venir del árabe, que a los ojos de alguien acostumbrado al alfabeto latino, la primera letra puede ser interpretada como @ incompleta, y que la evolución de la escritura llevaría a su redondeo.
Sólo guiándome por las fechas y el hecho de que su orígen sea árabe, me atrevo a decir que pasó del árabe al latín, de éste al catellano y francés y de aquí al inglés, donde a parte de venir del latín la contracción ad y ser ya utilizada de forma habitual, se 'popularizara' entre los contables y mercaderes.

Es sólo una teoría elaborada en un ratito, así que tomadlo como verdad absoluta y a otra cosa.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *Manuel,*  por tus comentarios. Lo que decís me parece muy posible y también probable.
Gracias, también, *Juan*, por la búsqueda de datos. He leído con atención, pero me inclino a creer como origen del signo la explicación que da Manuel.


----------



## AlyMar

SADACA said:


> Viendo el thread sobre como decimos WWW. me surgió esta curiosidad, confieso que no busqué antecedentes antes de abrir este.
> 
> Aqui decimos:
> 
> @ = Arroba... ¿Es así en todas partes?



ORIGEN DEL TÉRMINO, AUNQUE NADA TIENE QUE VER CON EL USO EN INTERNET:
*ARROBA* _(del     árabe ar-rub’, la cuarta parte)_ Medida de peso equivalente a once     kilos y medio. "El caballo mostraba ser frisón, ancho y de color     tordillo; de cada mano y pie le pendía una arroba     de lana"  (El Quijote, capítulo LVI, 2ª parte / Divina Aparicio de     Andrés - Alcozar)


----------



## AlyMar

Calambur said:


> ¿Y...? ¿Nadie...?



apliqué una respuesta del origen. Pero yo tampoco todavía encuentro a quién y por qué se le ocurrió usar ese símbolo de origen árabe utilizado en España, para indicar de qué lugar es la casilla de correos. Algún informático seguro podría darnos alguna explicación más veraz.


----------



## Pinairun

Se le ocurrió al ingeniero  Ray Tomlinson 
(Puedes leer este artículo de El País, con motivo de habérsele concedido el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de Investigación Científica y Técnica 2009, junto a Cooper, inventor de la telefonía móvil).

Saludos


----------



## AlyMar

Pinairun said:


> Se le ocurrió al ingeniero  Ray Tomlinson
> (Puedes leer este artículo de El País, con motivo de habérsele concedido el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de Investigación Científica y Técnica 2009, junto a Cooper, inventor de la telefonía móvil).
> 
> Saludos



Gracias!!


----------



## Jellby

En inglés el signo @ se usa(ba) para indicar el precio unitario en facturas y demás, donde lee "_at_" = "a". Tantos bolígrafos, a 20 céntimos cado uno ("@ €0.20", pondrían en inglés), tropecientos mil euros. Lo importante: @ = at.

Al llegar el momento de las direcciones de correo electrónico, en inglés resulta "fulanito at empresa.com", o sea, fulanito en empresa.com, y claro, usar @ en lugar de "at" aquí es relativamente inmediato.


----------

